# Anyone Want To Trade a Hookah For a Light?



## crow499 (Apr 13, 2007)

i have a very nice 3 tube hookah that i would trade for a 400 watt light if anyone has a old one setting around or i might sell it if anyone is interested


----------



## Biggietalls (Apr 13, 2007)

you should post a couple pics of the hooka and maybe somone will trade ya..........even though it seems like an odd trade


----------



## smkpt (Apr 13, 2007)

ya it seems pics help alot with pretty much everything


----------



## primeralives (Apr 13, 2007)

ill take it, you send me the hooka, when i get it ill send out the light...


----------



## Biggietalls (Apr 13, 2007)

could just as easily send a broke light


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

i will take the hooker


----------



## crow499 (Apr 14, 2007)

i might add some pics in the next few days or maybe tonight i don't know i would have to get it out and put it together


----------



## smkpt (Apr 17, 2007)

hey, were you still going to add some pics??


----------



## crow499 (Apr 17, 2007)

they are at the top of the page


----------

